# Appendix 2 - VAF4A - Financials



## Islandboy (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello All,

After searching and reading on this subject, I still don't understand it and thought I had all my info straight, but I am concerned now as it seems that I don't! I have 1 more week to submit my physical printed application with the Appendix 2 (which is still not completed) as I have already submitted my online application and registered my biometrics. It has been very confusing to me and I am hoping I can get some clarity on this. My partner has only had work for the last 4 months which doesn't meet the 18.6k. Between us our savings are invested in stocks and shares for over the 6 month requirement, but I don't understand this 2.5 factor for savings that has been talked about if the 18.6k has not been met. As far as I was concerned between the annual salary and savings, the 18.6k was met. Can anyone help please?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

The UK sponsor's salary will only count if they are on a salary meeting £18,600 and have been earning it either for *6 months or more *in one job (in other words, they must have payslips showing they earnt £1,550 or more for a full 6 months), or if they have earnt a total £18,600 in one or more jobs *over a 12-month period*, even if some months are lower or there has been more than one employer. _Savings cannot be used to meet past earnings when using either of the salaried employment categories. _As a result, the fact your sponsor has only been employed for only four months and they didn't earn the full £18,600 in those four months, you don't qualify under Categories A or B. Savings cannot be used to boost past earnings and so your application is likely to be refused.

The use of savings in the salaried categories is somewhat limited. For example: if the sponsor did earn £18,600 or more across 12 months (Category B) but their current employment is not currently paying £18,600 or more per year, savings can be added to the current salary to show that the sponsor can sustain you both on a combination of lower income and savings. This is mainly of use when both partners are returning together from overseas and the sponsor has only managed to secure a job in the UK that pays less than what they used to earn overseas, (ie their new job is under the required £18,600). Savings are only calculated as part of the future means of maintenance, and is why they are therefore multiplied by 2.5 (2.5 = two and a half years - the duration of the visa).



*The full calculation of savings works as follows:*

Calculate the shortfall of the current job from the £18,600 requirement.

Multiply this by 2.5 (2.5 years so the savings will stretch for the duration of the visa)

Add a further £16,000 (this amount is what the UK government considers sufficient savings for a person not to be entitiled to any public funding assistance).


This means someone who earns £18,000 (just £600 short) will need savings of £17,500 in addition to their salary. Someone who does not earn and is relying entirely on savings (Category D) would need savings of £62,500. The savings must be in an immediate-access bank account and have been held in that account for at least 6 months in order to qualify.

Money invested in stocks and shares does not count towards savings. Only dividend payments from those shares will count.

______________

I don't like the new rules very much at all - and I find them especially unfair when a woman is the UK sponsor (the majority of women have no hope of earning the required amount). As it stands, even though you will lose your application fee, it might be better to withdraw your application for now rather than have a refused visa on your record (which will slow your next application when your sponsor does qualify). Is there any chance that selling your stocks would amass the needed £62,500? If so, that might be route to follow (hold the cash untouched for 6 months in a bank account) and then reapply under Category D.


----------



## Islandboy (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello 2farapart, thank you for your information and your time to post it. It is a lot of info, and still not 100% clear, but that could be because I think the reality is setting in that we don't make the requirements as you have outlined them and the brain is a bit fuzzy after all the going back & forth trying to understand this all. 

I do have another question if I may, would owning a house out right fully paid for with no mortgage or rent to pay out, be of any advantage?

I think that withdrawing might be the best option at this time until all requirements are met. How easily is it to withdraw? How would I go about that?

I wish I would have found this forum a month ago!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Islandboy said:


> I do have another question if I may, would owning a house out right fully paid for with no mortgage or rent to pay out, be of any advantage?


It will only count towards financial requirement if you sell the house and put the proceeds into savings account and keep there for 6 months. Or if you are to let it out, any net rental income can go towards the target. In which case, if the house is in UK, you'll have to rent another property to live in.



> I think that withdrawing might be the best option at this time until all requirements are met. How easily is it to withdraw? How would I go about that?


Your investment must be liquidated - sold to generate cash. So sell your stocks and shares and put the proceeds into a savings account.


----------



## Islandboy (Nov 17, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Your investment must be liquidated - sold to generate cash. So sell your stocks and shares and put the proceeds into a savings account.


Hi Joppa,

Thanks for the reply! I will be discussing this with my partner. Also, I stated above about withdrawing my application, as 2farapart suggested, that I had already submitted, do you know how I can go about doing that?

Thanks again!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Islandboy said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I will be discussing this with my partner. Also, I stated above about withdrawing my application, as 2farapart suggested, that I had already submitted, do you know how I can go about doing that?


You send an email to UKBA or handling agent.
https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/SendAnEmail.aspx


----------



## Islandboy (Nov 17, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You send an email to UKBA or handling agent.
> visainfoservices.cxx/pages/SendAnEmail.aspx[/url]


Thanks Joppa!


----------



## Islandboy (Nov 17, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You send an email to UKBA or handling agent.
> https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/SendAnEmail.aspx


Hi Joppa,

I have sent the email enquiry to them of which they responded that if I haven't submitted the documents yet, to just abandon it until ready to apply again, but that I would have to go through the process again fees included.

I have another question now relating to this, can I in the mean time, travel to the UK to visit my Fiancee as a visitor? Will this have any complications when I am ready to apply again?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Islandboy said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> I have sent the email enquiry to them of which they responded that if I haven't submitted the documents yet, to just abandon it until ready to apply again, but that I would have to go through the process again fees included.


Having given your biometrics, your fees cannot be refunded. So you have to pay again.



> I have another question now relating to this, can I in the mean time, travel to the UK to visit my Fiancee as a visitor? Will this have any complications when I am ready to apply again?


It shouldn't, provided you meet all the conditions of a visitor.


----------



## Islandboy (Nov 17, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Having given your biometrics, your fees cannot be refunded. So you have to pay again.


I did give my biometrics, I understand that.



Joppa said:


> It shouldn't, provided you meet all the conditions of a visitor.


Thanks!


----------



## momm3000 (Jan 20, 2013)

2farapart said:


> The UK sponsor's salary will only count if they are on a salary meeting £18,600 and have been earning it either for *6 months or more *in one job (in other words, they must have payslips showing they earnt £1,550 or more for a full 6 months), or if they have earnt a total £18,600 in one or more jobs *over a 12-month period*, even if some months are lower or there has been more than one employer. _Savings cannot be used to meet past earnings when using either of the salaried employment categories. _As a result, the fact your sponsor has only been employed for only four months and they didn't earn the full £18,600 in those four months, you don't qualify under Categories A or B. Savings cannot be used to boost past earnings and so your application is likely to be refused.
> 
> The use of savings in the salaried categories is somewhat limited. For example: if the sponsor did earn £18,600 or more across 12 months (Category B) but their current employment is not currently paying £18,600 or more per year, savings can be added to the current salary to show that the sponsor can sustain you both on a combination of lower income and savings. This is mainly of use when both partners are returning together from overseas and the sponsor has only managed to secure a job in the UK that pays less than what they used to earn overseas, (ie their new job is under the required £18,600). Savings are only calculated as part of the future means of maintenance, and is why they are therefore multiplied by 2.5 (2.5 = two and a half years - the duration of the visa).
> 
> ...


A bit confused myself with Appendix 1 & Appendix 2. Would the same requirements be for a dependant under 18?


----------

